# Rescue Shelter Challenge - DVGRR



## FinnTastic

bumping up for DVGRR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just voted- thanks for posting this, didn't realize it had started again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

They have my vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I voted for DVGRR today!!!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Bumping up for DVGRR


----------



## Karen519

*Voted*

I voted for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Just voted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Voted for DVGRR again today!


----------



## FinnTastic

Voted for DVGRR!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BUMPING UP-

Vote for DVGRR in the Shelter Challenge!


----------



## FinnTastic

Did you vote today for DVGRR?
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

FinnTastic said:


> Did you vote today for DVGRR?
> http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces


 
I've been voting for DVGRR daily!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

We could do better than second from the end. Voted.


----------



## Karen519

*Voted*

I voted!

Send this to all of your friends and put on Facebook so Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue will get more votes!

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## FinnTastic

Yikes, dropped down one. Please vote for DVGRR!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm voting everyday for DVGRR.


----------



## FinnTastic

They really need everyone to vote. It only takes a couple of seconds. Please help them out!!!
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## FinnTastic

Bumping UP
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## Karen519

*I voted*

I voted for DVGRR!!


----------



## FinnTastic

bumping up


----------



## FinnTastic

Bumping up for DVGRR . . . Please vote.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## Bob Dylan

I vote every day for the DVGRR!


----------



## Karen519

*Dvgrr*

Please vote everyday for DVGRR-I just did and it's easy!!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ces?siteId=3&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13427909442801

*And also CLICK to feed the SHELTER ANIMALS!!!*


----------



## colusmc

They got my vote!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Please vote.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up for DVGRR


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bumping up, please vote.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just voted......


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I can't seem to vote... it won't let me find it... *shrug*


----------



## Bob Dylan

I vote every morning..............it is so easy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Please vote.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm vote daily for DVGRR!


----------



## Sadie's mum

I voted for them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I voted for DVGRR today.

PA has a lot of puppy mills, DVGRR takes many goldens from them each year. They have a wonderful program for these Puppy Mill dogs called PROJECT HOME LIFE. It's a program that helps Puppy Mill dogs transition into living inside a home. 

The director of this program and resident caretaker Manager of DVGRR, Heather Hatt has received the Individual Starfish Award from the Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee. 

Congratulations to Heather!

The full story can be found at this link:

DVGRR employee receives national award for rescue work

Help DVGRR continue this program and their fabulous work with these puppy mill dogs. 

Vote for DVGRR daily in the Shelter Challenge!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I've tried 3 or 4 times now... it brings me to a site that says to search for the shelter you want to vote for but no matter what I try to type in and says "Not Found"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ninde'Gold said:


> I've tried 3 or 4 times now... it brings me to a site that says to search for the shelter you want to vote for but no matter what I try to type in and says "Not Found"


When you do the search are you typing DVGRR or DELAWARE VALLEY GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE located in PA?

I couldn't pull it up under DVGRR, only by typing out the full name.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

CAROLINA MOM said:


> When you do the search are you typing DVGRR or DELAWARE VALLEY GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE located in PA?
> 
> I couldn't pull it up under DVGRR, only by typing out the full name.


You just do it once and it comes back to you after that every time you click on the link.

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## Capt Jack

Voted & bumping up!! Let's do this for them!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ahhh now I got it. I just figured if the D stood for Delaware, that that's what state the shelter was located in...

Perhaps that should've been in the first post for our non-American friends LOL.

Voted!!


----------



## FinnTastic

Ninde'Gold said:


> Ahhh now I got it. I just figured if the D stood for Delaware, that that's what state the shelter was located in...
> 
> Perhaps that should've been in the first post for our non-American friends LOL.
> 
> Voted!!


Ooops, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## FinnTastic

Please vote for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue in Pa!!


----------



## FinnTastic

bumping up


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Voted.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...hallenge.faces


----------



## FinnTastic

Voted today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I voted today too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up, please vote for DVGRR in the Shelter Challenge!


----------



## dmist

Voted Today


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Voted.
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## FinnTastic

Alright golden lovers. It's that time again. Please help this great rescue get some votes. You can vote on multiple devices everyday.
Please vote for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue in Pa
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've been voting for DVGRR daily!


----------



## Capt Jack

Just voted again & bumpping up.Come on guys let's get them to the top!The last news letter I got said they were taking in 11 more dogs from Arkansaw!


----------



## Karen519

*Please vote*

Please Vote for DVGRR!!

I just did

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces


----------



## Bob Dylan

I vote every day!


----------



## Capt Jack

Voted again & bumping up


----------



## Karen519

*Dvgrr*

I just voted for DVGRR!!

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces


----------



## Karen519

*Dvgrr*

I just voted for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.
Please vote for them, it's so easy!!
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces


----------

